#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-28
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<cwayne> coolbhavi!  hey
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :) what time is it there now?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: 8:40 am
<coolbhavi> cwayne, so, good morning!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<cwayne> hows it going?
<coolbhavi> cwayne,  I gave a session yesterday on ubuntu development and ubuntu app development with some python basics at a local engineering college here where I found many students interested
<coolbhavi> from 9 -6 :) so going good!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<dpm> cool!
<dpm> good job
<coolbhavi> dpm, it was fun to see the fascination they had when I fired up glade and showed them a simple app... Some of them even wrote down all the quickly commands I used :D
<coolbhavi> dpm, btw I was planning on my ARB session this UDW.. any inputs?
<coolbhavi> as to what I can say
<dpm> coolbhavi, that's pretty awesome :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-30
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<dpm> hi coolbhavi, how's it going?
<coolbhavi> dpm, its fine. Looking forward to your session
<dpm> :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'm in a jinx as to what to cover for my session on the ARB
<coolbhavi> looking at the queue
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi coolbhavi! The next session in the Ubuntu Developer Week is your, right? :D
<coolbhavi> yup just an intro on  the arb reviews
<PaoloRotolo> cool
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, I was busy in the last months, so I want to start reviewing app for the arb again.
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, cool!
<coolbhavi> will be of great help
<PaoloRotolo> and I'll be happy to do it :P
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, congratulations for the session :) Oh, in MyApps review panel there is a new button "repackage". What it means?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, thanks! I have clicked on it twice and it changed status to pending review
<coolbhavi> dpm-laptop, can know better I guess
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, ok, ty. So, I'll use the generic button "ask for information"
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, woot 3 reviews in no time :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, yep :P They uploaded a .deb file only.
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> lol, look at this: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/2171/
<coolbhavi> hmm arma2 game with a gta icon
<coolbhavi> pass on to the myapps team :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, sorry, what does myapp team do?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, myapps team takes care of reviewing any games like this and pdf's etc
<coolbhavi> basically they are the commercial queue guys
<coolbhavi> midnight and off to bed
<coolbhavi> here
<coolbhavi> good night all!
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi, thanks and good night :)
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<PaoloRotolo> wow, an android app in My Apps portal :D https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/2079/
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-31
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-01
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne1
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: hey
<coolbhavi> cwayne1,  I sent you a mail yesterday
<coolbhavi> :-)
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: yep!  sorry I will definitely answer it this week :)
<coolbhavi> thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-02
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
